# Anybody jealous of Direct tv's whole house dvr distribution ?



## mchouse (Apr 3, 2007)

I wish the would come up with something similar on Dish .


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It is pretty great


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's cool... but I'm not really jealous. AT&T U-Verse has that feature too, and it really was low on my list of selling points.

I'd take DirecTV long before I'd take U-Verse, of course, but the MRV wouldn't be a selling point.

I agree, though, that it is a very cool thing... especially if you need to switch to another room and want to continue watching something you already started... but honestly, this is a feature we've never had before and I work around not having that capability.

I wouldn't sneeze at if if Dish were to add... but I don't feel like we are missing out just on that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mchouse said:


> I wish the would come up with something similar on Dish .


I'd have to buy a bigger house and more HDTVs for it to be worth anything to me. Then I'd have to pay more in taxes on the bigger home.

I'm happy with what DISH provides.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

This is the first I've heard anything, do you happen to have a link with any details?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I don't think jealous is the right term. Curious and Interested, definitely. Feeling left out, we'll have to see what DISH starts offering and Sling isn't it. I have had a whole house solution since 1995, but am always susceptible to new technology and loving true DLNA. Although the new DTV system is very interesting and at the moment I would switch if it were innovative.

But . . . I'm comfy for the moment.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> AT&T U-Verse has that feature too, and it really was low on my list of selling points.


The major difference is that DirecTV allows you to have multiple DVRs sharing recordings. 2 DirecTV HD DVRs effectively gives you a 4 HD tuner "super DVR" with 1TB of capacity (or 3 for 6 tuners and 1.5TB of capacity). U-verse's THDVR works really well, but you're still at the mercy of a single DVR unit with relatively small capacity, and 2 HD streams (3HD is still pending for people close to the VRAD).


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

mchouse said:


> I wish the would come up with something similar on Dish .


One of the reasons I haven't upgraded to a ViP922 yet, is the missing TV Everywhere Adapter. I like the Direct TV, system for distribution. I don't see myself using it that much, I would use it, just not sure how much.

Can't see jumping over for it, as to many other missing features, that I use every single day, and football season is right around the corner, you will pry my PiP, and Swap feature from my dead hands. I have a 722 and a 722k, each has a brand new, 2TB drive attached, so each DVR can do the Job of 2 Direct DVR's.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

djrobx said:


> The major difference is that DirecTV allows you to have multiple DVRs sharing recordings. 2 DirecTV HD DVRs effectively gives you a 4 HD tuner "super DVR" with 1TB of capacity (or 3 for 6 tuners and 1.5TB of capacity). U-verse's THDVR works really well, but you're still at the mercy of a single DVR unit with relatively small capacity, and 2 HD streams (3HD is still pending for people close to the VRAD).


True... and that's just one reason why DirecTV is a MUCH better choice than U-Verse.

In fact, you kind of illustrate my point.

U-Verse has multi-room DVR... but because of their limited bandwidth and the inability to add more than the 2 (or 3) simultaneous HD tuners to the "network"... that MRV option is not as appealing at U-Verse.

With DirecTV, however... MRV is gravy on the meal that is all their other features.

Similarly... pretty much everything else about Dish is better than U-Verse... so the lack of MRV at Dish doesn't make me jealous...

Comparing Dish to DirecTV... not considering channel "counts" and subscription packages... MRV by itself isn't enough of a difference maker to me to seal a deal. I'd be more likely to make my choice of Dish vs DirecTV on the prices, upgrade offers, and channels available... then if I liked DirecTV better the MRV would be a bonus.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

mchouse said:


> I wish the would come up with something similar on Dish .


Dish offers "Sling" right now, but I'm sure that's just a start. It only makes sense for Dish (actually all providers) to move to a central server-type of setup. The set-top box wouldn't be much more than a meda player and could be, like the Netflix player, built into the TV or another device.

I'm not jealous of MRV, though. We have DVRs on each on my TVs so we record whatever we're going to watch on whichever DVR. I don't recall any case where we were disappointed that had to watch something in a specific room.

-- Roger


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> True... and that's just one reason why DirecTV is a MUCH better choice than U-Verse.
> 
> In fact, you kind of illustrate my point.
> 
> ...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Nah, Dish already provides me with a "whole house DVR" it's called a ViP622. Of course my whole house has only two tv's and two people in it so what more would I need? Actually at the moment I still have a 622 & 522 so i've kinda got overkill going on, but the 522 is going back to Dish soon, no real need to pay the extra $17 for it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CoolGui said:


> This is the first I've heard anything, do you happen to have a link with any details?


Here's a link to the 1st look, might be a bit out of date, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171258

Then there's the entire forum at http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137 for Connected Home which will cover DirecTV Ethernet over Coax Adapters (DECA) which allows for the use of coax to network the receivers and Whole Home (MRV) viewing.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> Nah, Dish already provides me with a "whole house DVR" it's called a ViP622. Of course my whole house has only two tv's and two people in it so what more would I need?


625 instead, but agreed totally.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I just found something to be real jelous of. Okay if you are new to D* and signing up and just happen to live in a MPEG4 only market then you get your equipment upgraded to HD for free. According to the tool on the site you can get a HD DVR and 4 standard receivers that would have to be upgraded to HD receivers all for free. How nice would that be. 6 total tuners 1 of which is a DVR that drives the entire house and all of it for free. Cant beat that deal anywhere. Of course you would have to confirm that with D* but I dont see them being able to change it just because you have to have HD equipment.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> Nah, Dish already provides me with a "whole house DVR" it's called a ViP622. Of course my whole house has only two tv's and two people in it so what more would I need? Actually at the moment I still have a 622 & 522 so i've kinda got overkill going on, but the 522 is going back to Dish soon, no real need to pay the extra $17 for it.





coldsteel said:


> 625 instead, but agreed totally.


I take it that your 2nd TV's are SD sets, would your answer be the same if both your TV's were HD but you had to watch SD signals since that's what the TV2 output is?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm going with the MRV, No Thanks crowd.

I positively do not want the two DVRs connected together. VIP612 & VIP622


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

joshjr said:


> I just found something to be real jelous of. Okay if you are new to D* and signing up and just happen to live in a MPEG4 only market then you get your equipment upgraded to HD for free. According to the tool on the site you can get a HD DVR and 4 standard receivers that would have to be upgraded to HD receivers all for free. How nice would that be. 6 total tuners 1 of which is a DVR that drives the entire house and all of it for free. Cant beat that deal anywhere. Of course you would have to confirm that with D* but I dont see them being able to change it just because you have to have HD equipment.


:eek2: I wish I could pull of a deal like that here!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm a DTV guy, but I'm confused by the premise of this thread. Based on some recent Dish commercials I thought you had MRV before we did. I'm referring to the chubby guy who said, "Start watching in this room... especially handy in the mornings..." or something like that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joshjr said:


> I just found something to be real jelous of. Okay if you are new to D* and signing up and just happen to live in a MPEG4 only market then you get your equipment upgraded to HD for free. According to the tool on the site you can get a HD DVR and 4 standard receivers that would have to be upgraded to HD receivers all for free. How nice would that be. 6 total tuners 1 of which is a DVR that drives the entire house and all of it for free. Cant beat that deal anywhere. Of course you would have to confirm that with D* but I dont see them being able to change it just because you have to have HD equipment.


It is similar in DISH MPEG4 markets ... one can get six HD tuners for free. They come in three receiver boxes, but it is six HD tuners. One can be upgraded to DVR for free (upgrading the other two costs $100 each).

And Free HD for life continues to be available on ALL DISH packages. Not just the top level.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

itzme said:


> I'm a DTV guy, but I'm confused by the premise of this thread. Based on some recent Dish commercials I thought you had MRV before we did. I'm referring to the chubby guy who said, "Start watching in this room... especially handy in the mornings..." or something like that.


DISH's original "multi-room" is done by RF broadcast. It has been available for years on SD receivers as well as the new HD receivers.

The latest "SlingLoaded" 922 will transmit a HD signal over a home network. An adapter will be available to upgrade other multiple tuner receivers to be able to "Sling" a signal to PCs or a special "SlingCatcher" device connected to a TV.

But using TV2 for SD multi-room has been possible for years.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

James Long said:


> It is similar in DISH MPEG4 markets ... one can get six HD tuners for free. They come in three receiver boxes, but it is six HD tuners. One can be upgraded to DVR for free (upgrading the other two costs $100 each).
> 
> And Free HD for life continues to be available on ALL DISH packages. Not just the top level.


James while I am not a E* sub as I understand it that is partially correct. The tuners may be HD but the 2nd tv getting the signal can only display in SD. Correct my if I am wrong though. The D* setup I was referring to, there is no issue with each tv getting HD or watching recorded content.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> :eek2: I wish I could pull of a deal like that here!


Ottawa County is a MPEG4 only county. Anyone in Oklahoma in this county can get this offer. I would of taken them up on this offer if I was a new sub and this was an option. The catch is most wont know this is available. Who really knows to ask if they are in a MPEG4 only market when they call or that they can order SD equpiment and D* will upgrade it for free. Im sure D* is not going to volunteer that infomation.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like I need to temporarily move


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James Long said:


> The latest "SlingLoaded" 922 will transmit a HD signal over a home network. An adapter will be available to upgrade other multiple tuner receivers to be able to "Sling" a signal to PCs or a special "SlingCatcher" device connected to a TV.


I'm curious what the costs for the SlingCatcher will be and how cost effective the Dish implementation will be vs. the DirecTV system.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Not to make the jealousy worse but there is one thing I discovered. I have 4 DirecTV DVR's and by placing a slingbox on one of them, I effectively have access to all recordings on all DVR's. 

Dish really needs to do something to compete with DirecTV's whole home solution.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> Not to make the jealousy worse but there is one thing I discovered. I have 4 DirecTV DVR's and by placing a slingbox on one of them, I effectively have access to all recordings on all DVR's.
> 
> Dish really needs to do something to compete with DirecTV's whole home solution.


I have 3 DTV HR DVRs and have access to all and from all, SD or HD, in fact my SD TV even gets the HD recordings, as does my laptop and PC-- all without any slingbox.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

itzme said:


> I have 3 DTV HR DVRs and have access to all and from all, SD or HD, in fact my SD TV even gets the HD recordings, as does my laptop and PC-- all without any slingbox.


The slingbox would be for off-site viewing...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joshjr said:


> James while I am not a E* sub as I understand it that is partially correct.


What I wrote was correct. 6 HD tuners. You are also correct that the 2nd outputs are SD. Not really an issue unless you have more than three HDTVs.



RAD said:


> I'm curious what the costs for the SlingCatcher will be and how cost effective the Dish implementation will be vs. the DirecTV system.


We are too. Waiting is the hard part.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> We are too. Waiting is the hard part.


That reminds me of the funny time I was in a restaurant waiting for my order... and I had been waiting for quite a while, probably 45 minutes... and as I was beginning to wonder if I would ever see my food...

Tom Petty's "the waiting is the hardest part..." was playing on the sound system 

Made me think... that song and "Anticipation" should probably be OFF the playlist at restaurants!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

RAD said:


> I take it that your 2nd TV's are SD sets, would your answer be the same if both your TV's were HD but you had to watch SD signals since that's what the TV2 output is?


Yep 2nd tv is SD and sees very little use so yeah my answer would be the same either way. To be honest I probably should see if someone will give me $25 for it in a garage sale and be done w/ the boat anchor. :lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RAD said:


> I take it that your 2nd TV's are SD sets, would your answer be the same if both your TV's were HD but you had to watch SD signals since that's what the TV2 output is?





tsmacro said:


> Yep 2nd tv is SD and sees very little use so yeah my answer would be the same either way. To be honest I probably should see if someone will give me $25 for it in a garage sale and be done w/ the boat anchor. :lol:


That wasn't the question, it was if TV2 was a HD set would you still be happy with the TV2 SD output and Dish's current MRV solution?


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*Resolved*
this long ago with Xantech IR and NeoThings Avalon 8x8. No monthly payment or stupidity of an extra receiver in every room. Huge initial investment but it is rock solid and has an incredibly high 'wife acceptance factor', but only after the sticker shock wore off...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

TiVoPrince said:


> *Resolved*
> this long ago with Xantech IR and NeoThings Avalon 8x8. No monthly payment or stupidity of an extra receiver in every room. Huge initial investment but it is rock solid and has an incredibly high 'wife acceptance factor', but only after the sticker shock wore off...


Do you have only one receiver then?

$2500+ plus cabling for 8 rooms
vs
8 $100 (more or less) receivers and $5 month * 8

I'm not seeing the stupidity until after maybe 4 years.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry if I'm arriving late to the party, but with D* MRV you still would need a STB for each television set?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hoophead said:


> Sorry if I'm arriving late to the party, but with D* MRV you still would need a STB for each television set?


Yes, either another HD DVR or HD receiver.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hoophead said:


> Sorry if I'm arriving late to the party, but with D* MRV you still would need a STB for each television set?


Yes.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

A PC will work as well (for the viewing part)


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

hoophead said:


> Sorry if I'm arriving late to the party, but with D* MRV you still would need a STB for each television set?


That will be the one difference between a ViP922 sending out to TVA/Sling Reciever 300, vs the Direct, Uverse and others. You wont need as many STB's on your account.
For me and I know others here, with the OTA advantages of the 622/722(k)'s we are already used to being able to record 3-4 channels, and with multiple TB's of storage on each STB now. MRV in HD would be great, but I currently have as much flexiblity, if not even more flexiblity, with my current setup, than what MRV offers.

The competition only allows you to record 2 channels, and with some you can't even record 2 HD channels, let alone being able to Record 4 HD channels on one box. They either don't support EHD, or its EHD method disables the internal drive and doesn't offer the ability to have mulitple EHD's, that can move freely anywere you want. The idea of not having a EHD for each family member nowadays just wouldn't work, in at least 3 households in our extended family.

With Football season just a month away( *YES*, its been a long offseason!!!) the idea of giving, DLB, PiP/Swap, protected Buffering, Autotune to the next game, for MRV, jealously of any kind goes out the window.

In two weeks we take off for a big vacation, and I get to take all the shows the family wants, when I activate my old 622 for the month. Wont have internet at alot of places, and my RaySat keeps me conntected, while even going down the road so people can watch Live TV or Recorded shows on the EHD's, something even a MRV solution that supports internet viewing, can't give me.

I would like to see a HD MRV solution from Dish, but right now I will live with the sneaker version of it, and keep the extra features, and extra flexiblity, for every day watching, and wait for a feature I would use occasionaly.

The only thing, I hate about idea of MRV, is it will force me to go to Dual mode instead of being in Single mode, and will cost me my DLB when somebody uses the 2nd output, but it will only be an occasionaly thing when it does happen. I have had at least one 622 or better since 2006, and have never used any of them in Dual mode.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm not jealous of it at all - since I have ALWAYS been able to view all DBS receivers at ALL locations in my house connected to the distribution system. As well as cable / OTA channels....


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

scooper said:


> I'm not jealous of it at all - since I have ALWAYS been able to view all DBS receivers at ALL locations in my house connected to the distribution system. As well as cable / OTA channels....


In HD on all locations from all DBS receivers?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Just noticed Dish's website has updated with in the last few weeks and, they have changed the name of the TV Everywhere Adaper, to the Sling Extender, maybe things are getting closer, or soon is getting sooner.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RAD said:


> In HD on all locations from all DBS receivers?


Wouldn't be that hard to do. Home video and audio amplifiers with mulitple inputs and outputs aren't hard to find, and support HDMI over Cat 5/6, or even Component support for 150ft.
Granted its different because two + TV's are watching the samething as the TV connected to the STB, but it works and works for lots of people, Sports Bars, Gym's and multiple, of other places.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> Wouldn't be that hard to do. Home video and audio amplifiers with mulitple inputs and outputs aren't hard to find, and support HDMI over Cat 5/6, or even Component support for 150ft.
> Granted its different because two + TV's are watching the samething as the TV connected to the STB, but it works and works for lots of people, Sports Bars, Gym's and multiple, of other places.


So DirecTV's been able to do that as long as Dish has, so why even mention that?

I'm asking the HD vs. SD question because folks are saying that it's not important, I'm happy with Dish MRV. Trying to find out if they'd really think that way if that 2nd TV was now HD, would they still be happy with watching a SD signal via NTSC/coax delivery?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RAD said:


> So DirecTV's been able to do that as long as Dish has, so why even mention that?
> 
> I'm asking the HD vs. SD question because folks are saying that it's not important, I'm happy with Dish MRV. Trying to find out if they'd really think that way if that 2nd TV was now HD, would they still be happy with watching a SD signal via NTSC/coax delivery?


Scooper didn't say anything about a 2nd tv output(_Originally Posted by scooper 
I'm not jealous of it at all - since I have ALWAYS been able to view all DBS receivers at ALL locations in my house connected to the distribution system. As well as cable / OTA channels....), _and all you asked was if he could see all of his DBS/STB's in HD through out the house. I just posted one way of doing it, as Scooper didn't say he was doing 1 STB with 2 independent outputs.

I agree that, having 2 HD outputs is superior to 1 HD and the other nasty Coax. I would like to see Dish release the Sling Extender, soon, rather than sooner, but for now I will live with HD sneaker MRV, and have more flexibilty and extra features, while I wait.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

At this point - HD/SD is a non-issue, since I only have one HDTV and my one subbed receiver is SD only.

If I needed HD transmission - what I would REALLY like to see is consumer affordable equipment that could do ATSC (not just QAM). even if it was limited to PCM / stereo only audio.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> Trying to find out if they'd really think that way if that 2nd TV was now HD, would they still be happy with watching a SD signal via NTSC/coax delivery?


If the moon were made of cheese, would you eat it? The second TV _*is*_ SD.

Hypothetical - If I ever get a second HDTV I'll probably put a 211 on it if I want a HD feed and not worry about getting the main HD feed to the second TV. If I ever want some sort of HD distribution I'll likely go OUTSIDE what DISH and DirecTV offer and put in a system that would also distribute anything else in the "media center".

The Sling solution DISH is working on would do anything I would need from a satellite receiver.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> Scooper didn't say anything about a 2nd tv output(_Originally Posted by scooper
> I'm not jealous of it at all - since I have ALWAYS been able to view all DBS receivers at ALL locations in my house connected to the distribution system. As well as cable / OTA channels....), _and all you asked was if he could see all of his DBS/STB's in HD through out the house. I just posted one way of doing it, as Scooper didn't say he was doing 1 STB with 2 independent outputs.
> 
> I agree that, having 2 HD outputs is superior to 1 HD and the other nasty Coax. I would like to see Dish release the Sling Extender, soon, rather than sooner, but for now I will live with HD sneaker MRV, and have more flexibilty and extra features, while I wait.


But he did say _ALL DBS receivers from ALL locations in my house_. To me that made is should like he's using an RF distribution of a SD signal and wanted to find out if he's still be happy if we're talking HD DBS STB's and TV's.

Your response is true for distribution in your example but IMHO it doesn't fit what he said he could do with multiple STB feeding multiple TV's and the TV's being able to view content from any of them.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James Long said:


> If the moon were made of cheese, would you eat it? The second TV _*is*_ SD.
> 
> Hypothetical - If I ever get a second HDTV I'll probably put a 211 on it if I want a HD feed and not worry about getting the main HD feed to the second TV. If I ever want some sort of HD distribution I'll likely go OUTSIDE what DISH and DirecTV offer and put in a system that would also distribute anything else in the "media center".
> 
> The Sling solution DISH is working on would do anything I would need from a satellite receiver.


Depends on what kind of chees it was.

Your hypothetical response then really is saying you don't care about MRV since that 211 can't view content recorded in your HD DVR, unless your going to sneaker net an EHD.

Again, just asking the folks that say Dish's currently available solution is still fine if that 2nd TV was a HD set. Reason is that the DirecTV MRV solution is geared to the HD customer, they have no SD MRV solution like Dish's current offering and would they still feel that what they have now would still be OK or would they be looking for another solution.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> Again, just asking the folks that say Dish's currently available solution is still fine if that 2nd TV was a HD set.


Again, yes.

Details in my previous post.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RAD said:


> But he did say _ALL DBS receivers from ALL locations in my house_. To me that made is should like he's using an RF distribution of a SD signal and wanted to find out if he's still be happy if we're talking HD DBS STB's and TV's.
> 
> Your response is true for distribution in your example but IMHO it doesn't fit what he said he could do with multiple STB feeding multiple TV's and the TV's being able to view content from any of them.


I also get your point that, MRV is about having 1 STB and 2 independent HD outputs, and a Home Distribution system wont do that, as its the STB box that controls the outputs.

For me, having a 722k in the main room, able to record 4 shows, and a 722 in the backroom able to record 3 shows, each with a 2TB EHD attached. Throw in the Wife having her own personal 1TB drive, the Oldest with her own personal 2TB drive and Youngest with her own personal 1TB drive, just gives me more flexiblity than MRV does. 
Going on the Road, with no internet access at lots of points, yet still being able to view recorded shows, is just another flexiblty over MRV from most of the competition. Everything is in HD as well.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Like many others, we really have no use for the Direct system. My wife and I rarely watch separately. Having a 722 w/Slingbox PRO HD and a 612, plus five EHD's gives sufficient flexibility.

We have our Pany plasma in our home "theater" with both ViP's hooked to our A/V receiver. When we bought our Slingbox PRO HD and hooked it up to our 722, we junked the rest of our TV's. Now we can watch HD TV in other rooms of the house and outside on the decks around the house, all on various computers. Plus we can watch on our laptop when we're out of town.

I'm still waiting for the App for my iPad. Now that Charlie owns Sling, "soon" has an added dimension to my life.:sure:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

TiVoPrince said:


> *Resolved*
> this long ago with Xantech IR and NeoThings Avalon 8x8.


I did this as well with a Borrego 8x4. But, the issue we kept running into was when 2 people wanted to watch something on the same box. We tried for each of us to have a box, but she would record something she thought would like but did it on her box. Then when I wanted to watch it, I had to wait until that box was free.

MRV has eliminated most of those issues.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Not jealous but after seeing it work it is making me consider getting satellite again. The HR24 is fast and because my house was wired with RG-59 it is the ideal solution. I install mostly Dish but the people I work with are amazed with the HR24 and MRV because many customers have multiple HD Tvs and really only need 1 DVR.


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> I did this as well with a Borrego 8x4. But, the issue we kept running into was when 2 people wanted to watch something on the same box. We tried for each of us to have a box, but she would record something she thought would like but did it on her box. Then when I wanted to watch it, I had to wait until that box was free.
> 
> MRV has eliminated most of those issues.


*Solved*
with a high number of sources here. Still have an occaional conflict, but certainly not enough to get upset about. If we all want to watch different things in different locations there is certainly enough capacity to watch something live or recorded...

TiVo HD = 1
Dish VIP622 = 2
Media Center = 5


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> Stewart Vernon said:
> 
> 
> > True... and that's just one reason why DirecTV is a MUCH better choice than U-Verse.
> ...


I have been considering Uverse as soon as they make it to my area (already nearby, and have information already in hand) but I never heard of this so I asked my friend in Dallas who has had Uverse for a few years already that question. Here is his response:

"_In normal circumstances you would be allowed to have 2 HD streams, and 2 SD streams, total of 4. And you can record/watch up to 4 streams in those combinations. I commonly record 1 HD and watch 1 HD, and occasionally record 2 HD, and in that case, usually watch on SD at that time. Anything you watch that was previously recorded doesn't count towards that.
In certain cases, usually if you are located to far from the head end, you may only get one HD stream. They can tell you that at installation. Also they are currently beta-ing having 3 HD, 1 SD._"


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

mchouse said:


> I wish the would come up with something similar on Dish .


Seems like it would be so simple to implement. My 722 is network, as are my 211k (w/DVR option). Why don't they talk to each other, and offer an option to copy or move between each other. Seems like such simple software to implement. Suppose TIVO or someone else has the patent rights.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

speedboat said:


> Seems like it would be so simple to implement. My 722 is network, as are my 211k (w/DVR option). Why don't they talk to each other, and offer an option to copy or move between each other. Seems like such simple software to implement. Suppose TIVO or someone else has the patent rights.


With Dtv's MRV/Whole Home streaming, Copy or Move would be an entirely unnecessary and extra time-consuming step. It'd mean you have to prepare to watch a recording, instead of just hitting "play" from a unified play list.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

speedboat said:


> Suppose TIVO or someone else has the patent rights.


That hasn't stopped DISH before. 

DirecTV receivers didn't come fresh from the factory with MRV. It took a lot of development (including testing by people in our DirecTV forums here at DBSTalk) to get MRV working to the level it is today. (Perhaps that is why the DirecTV posters here support it so much ... they have psychological ownership from helping DirecTV develop the feature.)

I've been wanting the ViP receivers to do transfers via IP since I got my first one. So far it looks like downloading content from a central server (DISH Online) is the only development in the IP transfer of content files. I still want DISH to make their receivers aware of other receivers and allow transfers within an account. But it appears they are going Sling way and I don't see them paying to develop two methods of "multi room viewing".

Streamed offsite viewing of your DVR content (watching something on your DVR on your iPhone / iPad, computer) seems to be the direction DISH is going instead of simply another room in the house.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

itzme said:


> With Dtv's MRV/Whole Home streaming, Copy or Move would be an entirely unnecessary and extra time-consuming step. *It'd mean you have to prepare to watch a recording,* instead of just hitting "play" from a unified play list.


Not necessarily. It could be implemented to work like DirecTV's MRV. With D* MRV, when you select a remote show to play, there's a brief pause before it actually starts, while it buffers a bit of the show to memory. No reason the same can't take place on the VIP... a brief pause while it buffers a minute or two to disk.

The downside of copying is you may not be able to quickly jump to the middle of a recording, like you can with DirecTV MRV. If the VIP client knows some of the show has already been watched, however, it's possible it can just start the copy from that point.

The VIP "copy" could be transparent as well, meaning it automatically disappears from the client, once playback is complete.

You'd need 2 DVR's to accomplish this on the Dish side. On the DirecTV side, you can MRV stream to diskless clients.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve said:


> Not necessarily. It could be implemented to work like DirecTV's MRV. ....
> 
> The downside of copying is you may not be able to quickly jump to the middle of a recording, like you can with DirecTV MRV. If the VIP client knows some of the show has already been watched, however, it's possible it can just start the copy from that point.
> .


I guess when I wrote that I was just assuming that the MRV use would be a resume. At night I often start a show downstairs, then resume it upstairs. I wouldn't want to have to wait for it to copy and paste. Like the little chubby guy said in the Dish ad, "Handy!" Wonder why he didn't mention "not in HD" though?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

itzme said:


> Like the little chubby guy said in the Dish ad, "Handy!" Wonder why he didn't mention "not in HD" though?


It is an ad FOR the product, not against it. 
Evidently he is portraying one of the people who doesn't care if it is not in HD.
The pause here, resume there is a nice feature - especially on live programming.
That can't be "copied" over to another receiver for playback.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

itzme said:


> I guess when I wrote that I was just assuming that the MRV use would be a resume. At night I often start a show downstairs, then resume it upstairs. I wouldn't want to have to wait for it to copy and paste[...]





James Long said:


> [...] The pause here, resume there is a nice feature - especially on live programming.
> That can't be "copied" over to another receiver for playback.


I was only talking about MRV'ing playlist shows above. DirecTV can't resume live TV either.

Re: recorded playback resume, TiVo gives you that option and lets you start watching immediately. So effectively the same as DirecTV's MRV.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The things people watch... :lol:


----------



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

I've got a 622 hooked into a RF-Link 5.8 GhZ video sender/receiver sending video from my downstairs Dish receiver to two upstairs TV's. It's not an HD signal, but with the Dish UHF remote, I can watch and control everything upstairs while someone is watching someone else downstairs. I'm very happy with the set up.


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

itzme said:


> With Dtv's MRV/Whole Home streaming, Copy or Move would be an entirely unnecessary and extra time-consuming step. It'd mean you have to prepare to watch a recording, instead of just hitting "play" from a unified play list.


Oh yes... I was just hoping to walk before we run.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> 625 instead, but agreed totally.


Me Too!.+1...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

itzme said:


> With Dtv's MRV/Whole Home streaming, Copy or Move would be an entirely unnecessary and extra time-consuming step. It'd mean you have to prepare to watch a recording, instead of just hitting "play" from a unified play list.


Actually I would prefer the Copy/Move from DVR to DVR, and use Sling for the few occassions, were I didn't move the program, and let me watch an in IP connected Device that way. Copy/Move is a background process anyways, that doesn't effect playback or features, like DLB/PiP.

I prefer having consolidated playlists myself. Maybe we are just to used to having Personal EHD's, and Personal playlists on those EHD's, but I find it much easier and preferrable to, turn on my Drive and watch and see only my shows. I prefer not having to wade through the kids stuff or the Wife's stuff and vice versa. The internal Drives are almost always empty of recordings, or at most have a weeks worth of recordings, for those occasionaly marathon's somebody wants to record, and save off.

Very Seldom does anybody in our family not prepare to watch a recording, rather its just preparing the right time, or waiting for friends or whatever. The idea of running into the house and and having a manditory recorded show that is a must watch, just doesn't happen. Granted its one of the reasons we record, is to watch at our leisure.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Actually I would prefer the Copy/Move from DVR to DVR [...]


And the TiVo method makes Copy/Move only a click or two more than the DirecTV streaming method. You elect to transfer either from the beginning of the show or the resume point... same as DirecTV "start over vs. resume" options, but unlike DirecTV, it appears you then have to play it from your local playlist. I don't have TiVO, so I'm not 100% sure.

At any rate, since you can start playback immediately after you initiate the transfer, there's really no mandatory planning required.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

GrumpyBear said:


> I prefer having consolidated playlists myself. Maybe we are just to used to having Personal EHD's, and Personal playlists on those EHD's, but I find it much easier and preferrable to, turn on my Drive and watch and see only my shows. I prefer not having to wade through the kids stuff or the Wife's stuff and vice versa.


DirecTV Whole Home have optional viewing modes to see a list of all recordings on all DVR's or just what is contained on the local DVR.


----------

